# Fat, out of shape noob



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Few years ago bought a bike for $300, which seemed like a fortune, only to get repeated flats and finally give the bike away. No matter how full the tires were, I'd be down on the rims sitting on it. 

I'm 6'1", 350lbs, out of shape. Is there a bike that can handle my weight? I'd like to work my way up to commuting to work, about 10 or 12 miles each way. I'm not willing to do anything but add air to the tires, I'll be relying on a LBS for everything else.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

There are tons of bikes that can support your weight and will be ridable on a short commute like that. I wouldn't ask here about the best bike for you, id go to your local bike shop and ask them as well as explain what you're looking for. I'm hoping you've come to the realization too that $300 isn't much for a bike. That will help a great deal. Even used, $300 isn't likely to get you a bike with any durability. 

As for having the LBS do everything but pump it up, you may find that works, but you may not. For casual riding, you won't need much in the way of maintenance. For more frequent riding, you'll find the maintenance to be more costly and you may want to learn some of it yourself. 

Also bear in mind, tires need regular filling. At >300 pounds, you're going to put extra strain on tires. You're going to want to pump the tires nearly each time you ride. (A good practice to get into anyway). 

Welcome to riding. It only gets more addicting from here.


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Thanks, yes I did pump them each time. But they were still going flat when seated on the bike and the seat was uncomfortable. The lbs I used wasn't helpful at all, but after reading here a bit, I think I need to try a different one. Thanks.


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

I would look at a steel bike, with at least 32, maybe 36 spokes per wheel. There may be no advantage in drop handle bars a this time, depending on how your weight is distributed. But there are a lot of good bikes at the $850 to $1200 dollar price point, if you can afford that much. Also, there are some good buys on BikesDirect, if you know your size. But in your situation, a good local bike shop can really help you find a bike that fits your needs. I do not want to say that 350 lbs is going to make it easy, but there are tons of bikes that will work. Things to look for- 
Tiagra or 105 level parts;
Steel frame;
Lots of spokes in the wheels;
Bike that takes wider tires - 700x32;
Smooth road tires, not knobby tires;
Try different seats;
Fenders for commuting;
Correct range of gears - wide range.

A good bike shop will spend a lot of time over a few days at least, helping you find something that works. Good luck.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cycling is a great way to build fitness and improve your overall health. It can also suck a few extra calories out of your daily intake, in fact, once you get to riding regularly and longer distances at higher heart rates you will burn a bunch of calories. But the work isn't on the bike for weight loss it's in the kitchen. 1 or 2 pounds a week is a good way to start out. Be patient and the gains will really add up in fitness, health and weight. If a decent bike gets you riding it's one of the best investments you can make. Even if you get an even better bike once you drop 100 pounds! Good luck and stick around, you will learn a ton here.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't have a particular recommendation on a bike but keep in mind that unless it's a high end bike most of them come with bottom of the line tires and saddles... both of those items are easily upgrade-able so keep that in mind when you're shopping.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

As others have noted, go to a good reputable bike shop that carries several name brands. Let them guide you into a bike well matched for you, at your current size. I am sure there are suitable production bikes out there, I just don't know which ones. Having no idea of what suitable bikes would be, I'm have no clue what a reasonable budget would be. But, I suspect ~ $1,000 an up will be close.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Cycling is a great way to build fitness and improve your overall health. It can also suck a few extra calories out of your daily intake, in fact, once you get to riding regularly and longer distances at higher heart rates you will burn a bunch of calories. But the work isn't on the bike for weight loss it's in the kitchen. 1 or 2 pounds a week is a good way to start out. Be patient and the gains will really add up in fitness, health and weight. If a decent bike gets you riding it's one of the best investments you can make. Even if you get an even better bike once you drop 100 pounds! Good luck and stick around, you will learn a ton here.


This.

I found, after I got into cycling, my food cravings changed pretty quickly. I wasn't craving junk food as much. Instead, I couldn't get enough salmon, almonds, blueberries, etc. The more I rode, the better my appetite, the more I lost, the better I rode, the more I rode, the better my appetite, the more I lost, the better I rode, and so on. It's a good cycle in which to find yourself.

I didn't have as much to lose as you. I used to weight 225 at my heaviest then changes in my diet over a few years dropped me down about 50 pounds. Since then, with 100% credit due to cycling, I've gone from 180 to 155, from a 39" waist to a 31" waist, and significantly more muscle tone. I've got another 10 pounds of fat to convert from man t*tties into usable muscle mass, but it's a good place to be.

Best of luck no matter what you choose to do!


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Since nobody has asked, I am going top assume that the pump you used was some cheap POS frame pump. If that is what you used, you'll never get the kind of pressure in your tires you need at your weight, which would explain your observation of sitting on your rim as soon as you mount your bike. So, in addition to a decent bike (yep, 32-spoke wheels is what you want, and 28mm or 32mm tires), you'll also want to make sure you have a decent floor pump.

P.S.: There's this friend of mine who is roughly your weight (might be a little heavier, even), and he rides a standard carbon road bike, with 25mm tires I think. No particular technical issues to report otherwise, but he did make sure to have strong wheels on the bike.


----------



## nocrapman (May 13, 2015)

Tires losing pressure with you just sitting on the bike doesn't make sense. Were you putting enough pressure? Did u have the tube and valve checked/ or checked it yourself for a leak. something doesn't add up.

Try to look at your diet before you try to loose your weight by cycling. One can easily overcompensate by eating more after cardio and instead of losing, gain body weight and then rationalize by thinking that muscle weighs more than fat. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

A hybrid might be your best bet at this point.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You need either a hybrid bike or a fully rigid (no suspension) mountain bike. You need to spend on quality - about $1000 should do it and a good used one is fine. If anyone shows you a bike with less than 30mm wide tires (and 40mm wide will be much much better) laugh and walk away. You need a good saddle and a $300 bike won't have one unless it was retro-fitted. That can cost you $40 to $150 maybe and saddles are very personal things.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A hybrid might be your best bet at this point.


Yes, either 

1) a hybrid, 
2) a MTB without a front suspension (or one that locks) For a heavier rider (Clydesdale), the suspension and wheels would be the weak link, and a suspension to handle a Clyde could be very expensive, so less expensive to get one without a suspension.
3) Some type of beach cruiser.

(Clydesdale is not a derogatory term. I, myself, am a clyde that is working to become a former clyde. It's a term for cyclers that >200#.)

You'll need solid wheels. Probably 32 or 36 spokes on each wheel. 

You can probably find a bike for about $300 new that will do what you want, but it won't be a road bike. 

When you get under 300#, then a lot more options will open up for you. But some of those options can be more expensive.

If you have a cycling friend that you trust, then Craig's List might be a way to get a used (new to you) bike that will be less expensive. The trick is to find a good quality bike, at the right price, that is in good working condition. If you have a LBS that you trust, then you can have them do an inspection on a used bike (you'll probably have to pay for this). 

Good luck on finding a bike that will fit you, so you can get riding, and get back into shape. 

GH


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Not pushing a brand here...but I have a Specialized Crossroads that would work for you.

Great riding position for a heavier rider, triple gear crank up front-7 speed "mega range" 34T rear cassette in rear (lots of gears to choose from), high spoke count wheels, solid tires (I've had mine since 2012 and bet on them pretty well...they're holding up fine).

It's been a good bike for me and the retail is under $500 on it. I know other makers make "comfort" bikes like this as well.

BTW...being close to 300 back as late as 2011 (6' tall)...I'm now between 170-180lbs. It can be done, safely and it is well worth the effort. Stick with it, hang in there...you'll get where you want to be.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/ernestgagnoncyclist

Check him out and his bike


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

A non-bike side note since you mention you are out of shape:

This Saturday a rider on our club ride (not a member so we didn't know him) died after being dropped from first the 18 pace, then the "cruiser" 14-16 pace groups. The cruiser group asked if he was alright and he said he would be fine. Apparently he later died from a cardiac arrest. He hadn't ridden in over two months and was fairly heavy, yet not obese.

We have to keep our fitness goals realistic and be patient with the progress, especially this time of year when heat and humidity are making most rides more intense. Perhaps this man thought he could jump back in at the same level he left. Anyway, this is something to be aware of as you work towards better fitness.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it would also help greatly to learn a little basic maintenance , it can save you a lot of headaches and money.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

plag said:


> I think it would also help greatly to learn a little basic maintenance , it can save you a lot of headaches and money.


100% correct. I'm very glad I dove into maintaining my bikes...and I also find it rewarding, truth be told.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

What if you budget on your new bike ?


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Terrasmak said:


> What if you budget on your new bike ?


I started out hoping to stay under 400, but I'm adjusting my expectations and budget as I gather more info. Now I'm planning for under 600,including helmet and lock.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

For under 6 bills, BikesDirect will probably be your best bet.
Unless you know what you are looking at, or have a knowledgeable person with, getting secondhand via craigslist could be a waste of time & $$


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

jesssiii said:


> I started out hoping to stay under 400, but I'm adjusting my expectations and budget as I gather more info. Now I'm planning for under 600,including helmet and lock.


As mentioned, your best bet would be a hard tail or no suspension MTB and then put a set of road tires on it.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

The suggestion to go to a lbs is a good one. A road bike without the drops or hybrid may be a good suggestion.
i applaud your decision to make a life style change and the bike riding is a great element of that change. I wish you the best in your endeavor.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes go to an LBS find one that carries these Roadster Sovereign | Mens 5 Speed Bicycle | Pashley At 300 lbs weights isn't an issue the maintenance on the Pashley will be minimal and you will be stylin hard core. Thank me later


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Winn said:


> Yes go to an LBS find one that carries these Roadster Sovereign | Mens 5 Speed Bicycle | Pashley At 300 lbs weights isn't an issue the maintenance on the Pashley will be minimal and you will be hard core. Thank me later


Sweet bike! Unfortunately, the closest international rep is one State over from me in Arizona (about an 8 hour drive).


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Hi - two thoughts:
First is that there may have been something about that bike that made it lose air 
- a spoke sticking out too much could cause consistent air loss. If it were both tires, this would be highly unlikely.
- accepting advice to have the pressure too low would be a problem. I have had arguments on this site where someone stood by the idea of having a roadbike tire pressure around 80psi, not well above 100, like I prefer. You may have gotten advice to have pressure too low. LBS personnel can occasionally have a lousy grasp of tech.

Second: you definitely sound dedicated, interested, smart, and are trying to consider budget. Here is a possible strategy: get a modest-quality bike for a half year, keep reading these forums and keep riding, then jump up in quality after a half year of knowledge and fitness. I agree with the idea to get a hybrid, or rigid mountain bike. The downsides are these: they are not physically suited to extended miles of fairly swift riding, and they are heavier, making them slower. The body position of a road bike and mountain bike are quite different. Until you gain fitness, you will probably feel more comfortable on a hybrid or mountain bike.

After a half year, sell the hybrid, maybe at a $100 loss, "gently used," and go for a road bike.

The actual tire you put on a mountain bike (or hybrid) can make it faster. Knobby tires, with a lot of profile, are meant to hold traction in mud - but they are way slow on the road. You can get tires with much lower profile, or even get 'slicks' for the mountain bike tires, and have a faster ride.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

jesssiii said:


> Sweet bike! Unfortunately, the closest international rep is one State over from me in Arizona (about an 8 hour drive).


Hey sounds like your my neighbor. It an 8 hour drive to AZ for me to we can go together I'll drive. 

If not there's one of these near you. Raleigh Bicycles - Clubman Disc

I ended up with one and they are great bikes it will certainly support you for many years. Let me know if we need to take a road trip for the Pashley, there's dealers in CO too


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Ohhhhhh! Really like that Raleigh!


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Been a year, haven't gotten a bike yet. But I am down to 315lbs and losing. About ready to pull the trigger on a Trek Police. I'd be changing out the seat, it's way uncomfortable, but I'm in love with the rest. Anyone familiar with it? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Just to add, I did go to LBS'and found one that took much time with me. Also, the guy suggested adjusting the Police for a more upright riding position. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

jesssiii said:


> Been a year, haven't gotten a bike yet. But I am down to 315lbs and losing. About ready to pull the trigger on a Trek Police. I'd be changing out the seat, it's way uncomfortable, but I'm in love with the rest. Anyone familiar with it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Making progress!! Great job man!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jesssiii said:


> Just to add, I did go to LBS'and found one that took much time with me. Also, the guy suggested adjusting the Police for a more upright riding position.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It sounds like you found a good bike shop which is priceless. Work with them. Best of luck!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That looks like a good bike for your needs. More importantly, it sounds like you found a shop that has your best interest in mind.

Take some advice from someone who was once where you are now (heavy, and not riding). 

Take it slow at first. Don't rush to judgements about things like seats and stems and such. It's going to take quite some time before your body adapts to sitting on the bike for extended periods.

Take lots and lots of short rides. Trying to go for a long ride is tempting at first, because it's new, and fun, but it's a recipe for a painful lesson. 

Re: seats, be careful about going for extra padding. It may seem more comfortable when you sit on it in the bike shop, but it's usually not ideal after about 15 minutes or so. Your sit bones are small, about the size of your thumbs. When you sit on a soft, padded seat, your sit bones sink in, and it will cause painful bruising of the tissue surrounding them. It takes time, especially at your weight, to get your sit bones accustomed to the bike seat. Just make sure you have one wide enough for your sit bones (your LBS should be able to help with this), and that it's strong enough to support your weight. If you get numbness in the man-parts, you might try one with a notch/slot/hole in the center where the nerves are (this really worked for me). 

When I first got back into cycling a few years ago, I was over 300lbs, and couldn't stay on any bike for more that 20 or 30 minutes without a lot of pain and discomfort. Once I started to adapt, the rides got a little longer, and a little more frequent. That's when things really started to change, and riding became enjoyable instead of something I dreaded.

By taking short but frequent rides, or at least stopping frequently and getting off the bike every few miles will give your butt, hands, neck, shoulders, even your feet, and not to mention your muscles, a chance to recuperate.

Take it slow and easy at first. The journey is long, and you aren't in a race. Just take your time and enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I weighed 320 and the doctor wanted me walking a mile and a half each day and drinking a lot of water. I was having problems with gout and my knee would swell up about 3 or four times a year. I would have to have it drained. Walking hurt my feet a lot, so I decided to try a bike. I started with a Trek 1.2 aluminum road bike. The stock saddle was awful, I swapped it out for a Selle Marco Moderate. I popped a few spokes the first year on my 32 spoke rear wheel. I then upgraded my wheels to 36 spokesVelocity Deep VEE. Now, cycling is a major part of my life. I lost down to about 285 without changing my eating habits. I have refocused myself to eating better and the weigh is rolling off. The best thing though is I have not had a gout Attack in about 5 years. You can do it and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Migen21 said:


> Re: seats, be careful about going for extra padding. It may seem more comfortable when you sit on it in the bike shop, but it's usually not ideal after about 15 minutes or so. Your sit bones are small, about the size of your thumbs. When you sit on a soft, padded seat, your sit bones sink in, and it will cause painful bruising of the tissue surrounding them. It takes time, especially at your weight, to get your sit bones accustomed to the bike seat. Just make sure you have one wide enough for your sit bones (your LBS should be able to help with this), and that it's strong enough to support your weight. If you get numbness in the man-parts, you might try one with a notch/slot/hole in the center where the nerves are (this really worked for me).


Thanks so much for the advice (all of you)!
The seat was worrying me because of just what you said, it hurt to ride more than a few blocks. But I'll take your advice on the new seat and not be tempted by too much softness. I found one made for women that's a bit softer and wider than the one on the police bike. I don't have man-parts  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha ok, well the same thing applies to girl parts. My girlfriend calls it 'smashy-crotchy'. She went through nearly a dozen seats before she found one that didn't cause problems. The weird thing is, there isn't anything special about the one she picked. It's a Prologo Kappa Evo PAS. She accidentally discovered it when test riding a bike she was considering. She bought the seat (not the bike).


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> Haha ok, well the same thing applies to girl parts. My girlfriend calls it 'smashy-crotchy'. She went through nearly a dozen seats before she found one that didn't cause problems. The weird thing is, there isn't anything special about the one she picked. It's a Prologo Kappa Evo PAS. She accidentally discovered it when test riding a bike she was considering. She bought the seat (not the bike).



Saddle selection is mostly about trial and error. I went through a dozen or so saddles before I found the one that works for me, the Serfas Rx men's specific. They make a women's specific one too.

Interestingly, women tend to like their saddle nose down more than men do because they tend to get more irritation and numbness if it's tilted up.


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Took over a week, but I finally pick up my bike today after work! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Anyone familiar with Kryptolok Series 2? Can't get the u-lock off the frame to use it. I push down on that tab but the lock just doesn't budge. Do I pull it down, or outward? Is there a secret? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Jesssiii,

I just saw a video on youtube about this lock. I haven't used one personally, but, in the comments, the reviewer stated that they can be very stiff and difficult to remove.


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

Finally figured out getting the lock on and off. Once you do it, it's fairly easy. And this morning I took the bike to the lbs and got a different seat and a longer stem for the handle bars. Presto, no more va-jay-jay pain while riding! I'm really happy with my bike and loving riding. The pain was preventing longer rides, so now I'm good to go 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

jesssiii said:


> Finally figured out getting the lock on and off. Once you do it, it's fairly easy. And this morning I took the bike to the lbs and got a different seat and a longer stem for the handle bars. Presto, no more va-jay-jay pain while riding! I'm really happy with my bike and loving riding. The pain was preventing longer rides, so now I'm good to go 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thats great! It can take some time to get all the niggles out of your fit but once you do it stays right... And that stuff does hold back your mileage... BTW, Bontrager has a saddle swap deal, 30 days change at will...


----------



## jesssiii (May 14, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> Thats great! It can take some time to get all the niggles out of your fit but once you do it stays right... And that stuff does hold back your mileage... BTW, Bontrager has a saddle swap deal, 30 days change at will...


Yep, both Bontrager saddles. Paid only the extra 5 bucks difference (and for the stem). 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

jesssiii said:


> Yep, both Bontrager saddles. Paid only the extra 5 bucks difference (and for the stem).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yep, I went through a few until I had the right model in the right width...


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

jesssiii said:


> Finally figured out getting the lock on and off. Once you do it, it's fairly easy. And this morning I took the bike to the lbs and got a different seat and a longer stem for the handle bars. Presto, no more va-jay-jay pain while riding! I'm really happy with my bike and loving riding. The pain was preventing longer rides, so now I'm good to go 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Saddles are a very personal thing, my wife must have gone through 5 saddles before she found one that didn't give her pain down there. Some bike stores have demo saddles to lend you as you figure out which one works.

Only advice I have is to try to enjoy the ride. Don't look at it as a way to lose weight. If you enjoy riding, you'll ride more, you'll eat better because you want to ride better... then the consequence of enjoying riding is your body will start to adjust to it. If you really want to lose weight, focus on the kitchen. Cycling will help, but the majority of the weight loss will stem from eating healthier.

Also, take it slow. You might get frustrated seeing how everyone passes you, but believe me, most everyone has been a new rider and remembers how difficult it was to climb the shortest of hills. We all have respect for anyone willing to take that endeavor to ride and struggle.


----------



## Nancym (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi. I just joined the forum and I have been reading through your thread. I am riding again after about a year. I ride a hybrid - it was a Cannondale until last week when it was stolen. Tonight, I met the people in a lbs and ordered a Specialized Ariel Disc. It should be here this weekend - but it will be about 115. I am still going to take it out and break it in with some short rides. I am super excited. Hoping you are happily enjoying riding and that I see you again on the forum.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

jesssiii said:


> Sweet bike! Unfortunately, the closest international rep is one State over from me in Arizona (about an 8 hour drive).


jesssiii Not to worry, there are a ton of great bikes out there.. The best recommendation listed above is to see your local bike store, not a wallmart. The local guys will have-order a bike that that fits you and your seat.

UGHHHH Never mind !! The lights are on but nobody's home!!!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

n2deep said:


> jesssiii Not to worry, there are a ton of great bikes out there.. The best recommendation listed above is to see your local bike store, not a wallmart. The local guys will have-order a bike that that fits you and your seat.


You'll notice in post #38, she picked up her Trek Police bike back in mid-May.


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

Nancym said:


> Hi. I just joined the forum and I have been reading through your thread. I am riding again after about a year. I ride a hybrid - it was a Cannondale until last week when it was stolen. Tonight, I met the people in a lbs and ordered a Specialized Ariel Disc. It should be here this weekend - but it will be about 115. I am still going to take it out and break it in with some short rides. I am super excited. Hoping you are happily enjoying riding and that I see you again on the forum.



Welcome


----------



## Nancym (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

